# Swashplate Engine plans?



## majorm (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to make a swashplate engine but most of the posts I have found dont show the finished product.  I have seen the patents for the Mk 48 torpedo, the history site on the axial engines, etc. so I have an idea how it works.  Have any of you built one and can show some pictures and comment on the matrials you used?  It looks simple but Id like to have some kind of plan to modify or just build from to get me going.  

Thanks for any help,

Major

Mods, If this should be in "Questions and Answers" please move it to the correct section.


----------



## deverett (Feb 12, 2013)

If you want a simple swash plate engine, have a look at Elmer's no.14 - Wobble.
Metal Butcher did a write up on making his.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist...ngine-elmers-14-finished-pictures-video-6406/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

